# Thank you Hawgfest!!! Lowcountry Native



## Lowcountry Native (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks to all of the Voluteers and OGF and sponsors for a great event. I have fished this event for 5 of the 6 years and our team always has a great time but to actually win it makes things even better. 
The new boat did all that we asked of her and didn't complain. We did loose a rod overboard in the first 10 minutes of the set and did a little "chumming" from one of the crew, but after that we stayed on the plan at the 37/22. We fished 1oz inlines on harnesses @105-135 and the 3oz was 55-75 back. 
We actually caught fish all day but the 7 pounders started showing up after 1pm and all were on purple and chartruese double willows. 
We would also like to thank Freebyrd Steve for the new Cisco planer reels and Todd @ Plantation Motel. Can't wait till next year to fish with you fine folk's again, be safe and good luck to all.

Team Lowcountry Native
23T Onslow Bay
300 Vrods
Keith Powell


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good to meet you guys at the plantations fish cleaning station. i saw your rig in the river in front of us at blast off and everyone in my boat was envious, thats one sweet ride. can i get a ride in it next year i promise not to chum.


----------



## Lowcountry Native (Jun 15, 2009)

You can catch a ride anytime. Fishing up there is a blast when you get on em' like that weekend. The boat is really nice and the Vrods are everything Mercury said they would be !! She will run 65mph @ 6200rpm. I should have the forward seating model for next year, and hopefully the new 32' for the next Hawgfest.

See ya

Keeeeefus


----------

